

Ask HN: What is your favorite sample database of JSON documents? - beamatronic

Basically just looking for some bodies of JSON documents to do some analysis&#x2F;testing on.
======
akg_67
[http://jsonstudio.com/resources/](http://jsonstudio.com/resources/)

* JSON data set of projects funded by the World Bank, US zip (postal) codes, listed stocks, Enron emails, startup company information

[http://mtgjson.com](http://mtgjson.com)

* Magic the Gathering Card data

[https://github.com/zeMirco/sf-city-lots-json](https://github.com/zeMirco/sf-
city-lots-json)

* City Lots of San Francisco

[http://www.reddit.com/r/datasets/comments/1uyd0t/200000_jeop...](http://www.reddit.com/r/datasets/comments/1uyd0t/200000_jeopardy_questions_in_a_json_file)

* Jeopardy Questions

[http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/millionsong/lastfm](http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/millionsong/lastfm)

* Last.fm Million Song Dataset

[http://datahub.io/dataset?res_format=JSON](http://datahub.io/dataset?res_format=JSON)

* 231 JSON datasets

~~~
beamatronic
Fantastic! Thank you!

------
beshrkayali
Not as a database, but in certain situations ElasticSearch can provide a very
nice store with an bonus of analysis/search...

